# Camping at or near Vimy



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anybody know if we can overnight at the Vimy Ridge memorial site? If not, are there other camping locations nearby?

Gilroy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There's one at Armentieres www.campingimage.com and another at Arras (always worth a visit) www.la-paille-haut.com

The Armentieres one is much cheaper and has a neighboring site more set up for tourers so there is a choice.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We were there are couple of weeks ago. I didn't see any signs in the parking saying no camping (could be mistaken, though - we were in a car) but might be as well to check with them first - as it's Canadian sovreign territory then I would guess that the Veterans affairs would be best to contact. Hope that helps.


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Zebedee for those two sites. Thanks Duxdeluxe for the suggestion about contacting the Canadians.
Gilroy


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Don' think you can stay there- they don't want you even eating lunch there! You could try the French memorial the other side of the valley - you can picnic there.


----------

